
Show HN: Coronavirus Spread Animation/Map - rrmoelker
https://coronavirus.dreamonward.com/
======
rrmoelker
The goal of this app is to show Coronavirus spread over time. Through all the
sensational headlines, I couldn't really see how the virus was developing over
the globe. This should give a better feel for both the infection rate and
affected areas.

A side goal is to create a responsible interactive virus map. For that I took
some notes from the ArcGIS post the other day about responsible mapping.
Mainly using a blue color scheme instead of red tints.

For a more detailed motivation as well as design considerations please see the
blog post. Or feel free to ask of course.

I hope this is of use to some of you.

* Code: [https://github.com/RRMoelker/corona-time-series-map](https://github.com/RRMoelker/corona-time-series-map)

* Motivation and design considerations post: [https://dreamonward.com/2020/02/28/coronavirus-spread-animat...](https://dreamonward.com/2020/02/28/coronavirus-spread-animation/)

* Data by by JHU CSSE: [https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

------
chony
Wow! This is actually really cool! I wonder why no one finds this interesting
like me.

~~~
rrmoelker
I think each post has like a 3 minute window to get going otherwise it's going
to end up in the great dusty internet library. I'm surprised you stumbled upon
it now.

Just so I can get an understanding how people find stuff on Hackernews, how
did you come across it?

